# Eat crop swelling



## [email protected]@po (Jul 28, 2019)

I recently got my 3 month old girls ears cropped about to be a month and they were healing nicely but I have a 5 month old boy who plays just a little to rough with her and nipped at her ears and her scratching didn’t help and now both her ears are swollen I need some tips on reducing the swelling please help


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Take the pup to the vet and then keep them separated until healed. Swelling may be an infection brewing and you want to make sure that gets handled properly so the crop isn't affected by it.


----------

